# Ryobi 32cc Weedeater



## chiefdlane (May 8, 2006)

*PLEASE HELP...Ryobi 32cc Weedeater*

I recently purchased a 32cc Ryobi (combination chainsaw, edger, trimmer) from a "Truckload Sale". I believe the unit is refurbished. I have had extreme difficulty in getting it started but finally did over the weekend, after removing, cleaning and setting the gap on the spark plug. 

Once the unit ran for 15 minutes or so it lost power and died. I let it cool off for about an hour re-started it but it died again. Appears to me once the unit gets hot it wont run.

Any suggestions???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it is running lean. I'd open up both the low and high mixture needles on the carb 1/2 turn.


----------



## chiefdlane (May 8, 2006)

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## chiefdlane (May 8, 2006)

I took everything off the dog gone thing I could and could not find any adjustments anywhere on the carb? Any suggestions?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The adjustment needles are on the top of the carb as it is mounted on the engine. Some carbs have white and red limiter caps, some have black and white caps and other carbs require a special tool to adjust them.


----------



## chiefdlane (May 8, 2006)

I still can't find any adjustment. This is supposed to be a new machine. I should have bought another Craftsman.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

See attached picture. The arrow points to where the mixture needles are on top of the carb. A special tool is needed to make the adjustment.

Sears trimmers are made by Poulan or MTD (Ryobi) so you would have the same thing on a Craftmen branded MTD/Ryobi made trimmer.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Special tool? Basically the same engine on the 31cc one I have, Beleive I adjusted it with a tiny screwdriver....I'd have to go look at mine later though, since that was last year when I did it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The new carbs have recessed adjustment knobs that have serrations on the outside. Some models of the carbs have "D" shaped shafts that require a different tool. Others have a shaft that is just round with an offset "pin" hole in them ($35 bucks a wack for that tool... yow!). Carbs with the old style "easy" adjust (use a screwdriver) haven't been used in over a year on MTD engines.

I'll see if I can get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

running a clean mixture? check spark arrestor


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

hankster said:


> The new carbs have recessed adjustment knobs that have serrations on the outside. Some models of the carbs have "D" shaped shafts that require a different tool. Others have a shaft that is just round with an offset "pin" hole in them ($35 bucks a wack for that tool... yow!). Carbs with the old style "easy" adjust (use a screwdriver) haven't been used in over a year on MTD engines.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pictures tomorrow.


might be one of those Walbro WYK carbs, they don't have any adjustments, and if you clean them and put a kit into them and they still don't work right, you need to get a new one, they are only about $30


but if its dieing when its hot, next time you go out to use it, when it dies, take the gas cap off and see if it starts, your gas cap might be vaporlocking it


also, MTD doesn't own Ryobi anymore, the company that owns homelite does, I found that out a couple months ago when I needed a flywheel for a new Ryobi and I called MTD Tech Support and they told me they don't own them anymore


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This thread is over a year old....

TechTronic Industries Company Limited is the company that owns the outdoor power division of Homelite and Ryobi. The Homelite division builds the weed trimmers marketed under the Ryobi brand, as well as some other names (Toro). 

If you want parts for all the older Ryobi units, then you have to get the parts from MTD. You can tell them apart by the color of the trimmer shaft. If the shaft is yellow, then it's a Homelite.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't even notice that it was a year old until you mentioned it 30


----------

